# Hello from Minnesota



## glasman20 (Jul 24, 2006)

:darkbeer: Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Steve. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun! 

Enjoy Shooting:archer:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Sounds like fun, don't forget to check out the Traditonal forum here on Archerytalk!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome and hello


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------

